# Like Hooks? April 19 Bow Kill Eaton County



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

Holy Hooks Batman!:yikes:


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

Zoinks!! he is a dandy!


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Bird Hoyt.....make sure you share your video. Would love to watch it.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

That's awesome! That's a heck of a bird. Love the spurs!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

THAT...is one heck of a gobbler!:yikes:
Congrats on a great bird and hunt.
You boys sure do put a lot of pressure on the old man.:lol::lol::lol:

Big T
BTW, How will that hawg rank in the record books for Eaton County bow kills?
Oh, and don't forget to add the point tally to the contest thread.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> THAT...is one heck of a gobbler!:yikes:
> Congrats on a great bird and hunt.
> You boys sure do put a lot of pressure on the old man.:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Big T


'bout the only thing I can pray for now is the biggest Multi-bearded beast to walk by me. :lol:


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

Gonna make some tough competition for Dad.


----------



## hoytkatera125 (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks everyone! im getting a full body mount done with him so ill be sure to post some pics of him in about 8-10 months. i was using the Zink Avian-X decoy. my opinion this is the best decoy on the market rigth now! if i can figure out how to post the video i will. any body know how to do it?


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

nice bird congrats


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW! :yikes: That's a stud Tom for sure... Congratas on a great bird with your bow!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Damn, those are some great hooks. Wouldnt want to mess with that bad boy. Bet he could put quite a whoopin on a deke.


----------

